# Fox hunting ?



## passthru (Feb 6, 2003)

I've decided not to shoot at any fox this season . The reason being is that the numbers in my area are so dramatically down, and i would like to see them make a comeback.Maybe my thinking is wrong and nature can take care of its self. Has anyone come across any lit. on the effects of mange and how long it takes to replenish the areas i use to hunt?I am ready for coyotes and will be after them soon!!! :sniper:


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

No offense, but IMHO the best thing that ever happened for hunting in this area was the disappearance of fox and increases in coyotes. Coyotes not only hunt for mice, but work much more on skunks and other small predators. Fox like ducks and anything with feathers attached. I love to shoot them to, and had a lot of fun when you could shoot 5 or 6 during deer season just walking. But I would shoot one on sight. The longer they are gone the better. To bad they are so pretty to watch.


----------

